
EU takes major step forward on government vulnerability disclosure processes - nicolaslem
https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/2019/03/12/eu-takes-major-step-forward-on-government-vulnerability-disclosure-review-processes/
======
rubbingalcohol
I appreciate Mozilla's advocacy work, but this write-up needs a little more
meat on the bone - it's not clear at all from reading what the EU's new law
actually does. Will the EU no longer be arresting security researchers
following responsible disclosure practices? (And how would those be defined?)

The devil is always in the details with these things, so it would be nice to
see a bit more detail here.

